
Stress 'changes brains of boys and girls differently' - daegloe
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37936514
======
drallison
[https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2016/11/traumatic-
str...](https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2016/11/traumatic-stress-
changes-brains-of-boys-girls-differently.html) in the Stanford report.

